# 1940's Floor Tiles - Asbestos?



## Fig Newton (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello,

First time poster here ... I've searched the forum and seen some discussions on sheet linoleum flooring, but nothing on tiles so I hope these are new questions.

Anyway, We're replacing our floor that runs from our kitchen and into our entrance hallway with new porcelin tiles. The kitchen has been built up with an extra 1/4" underlay and since both the kitchen and hallway have to be at the same level for the floor, we figured we'd just rip both the kitchen and hallway back to the first rough floor and start with new underlay. But when I pull a vent cover, it appears that there were tiles placed back over the first sub floor. Our house was built in the late 1940's.

Would you expect the tiles to contain asbestos at that vintage?

Can I safely rip the tiles out? I understand that tiles aren't as likely to release fibres. I was thinking about just ripping up the underlay they are secured to and leave them as undisturbed as possible.

How can they be disposed of?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 29, 2006)

The plan to remove the tiles with the underlayment is probably the best approach. Disposal may be a problem.
I have no idea what the disposal would cost or where to dispose of such materials in Canada.
I did a Google search and found several links:

http://www.hotlib.com/articles/show.php?t=Removal_Of_Asbestos_Floor_Tile_-A_Specialized_Job

The common opinion of all that I have found is this;

"You should opt for the removal of asbestos floor tile only when it becomes friable i.e. the asbestos crumbles in the powdery form when it is subject to pressure by hands. However, make sure that you regularly monitor even the good and intact flooring. There is no need of removal of asbestos floor tile if the tiles are intact and in good condition." 

Would I expect tiles from the 40s to have asbestos in them?
Yep.

You need to contact the dept of building in your area for more information on disposal and the possibility of DIY abatement.

A good Canadian link may be this one;

http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/maho/yohoyohe/inaiqu/inaiqu_001.cfm

There are several links at the bottom of the page and an address that may be helpful.

Good luck sir,
Tom


----------



## asbestos (Aug 31, 2006)

I also can not give you specifics. But 
Tiles of that vintage have a high probability of having some asbestos in         them. I have spuded up 1000's of square feet of that stuff (in proper gear etc.) The good news is that a test is cheap. get it tested and then decide what to do.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Fig Newton:
It sounds like you have layers of flooring there and I would want to get down to the original subfloor to start over. I like the plan of taking the tiles up with the underlayment but I am also wondering about the disposal. It needs some checking into.
My formula in the past has been to rent a dumpster, fill it up and call the man to pick it up; let him worry about disposal (rotten, ain't I). By the way, in my asbestos training I was told that most of it came from Canada. Maybe you could take it back where it came from.
Glenn


----------



## asbestos (Sep 5, 2006)

most of it did come from Canada. NS and QE 

give it back.


----------

